# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  chương trình xử lý ảnh chỉnh sửa độ sáng,tối, mờ và chia nhỏ ảnh ra

## xvietsao

chuyen gia nao lam duoc bai nay bang vb giup minh 1 tay voi.minh can lam ma.cam on truoc nhe

----------

